# XP Pro X64 Driver for Canon LBP3000



## Will1977 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi

Is there such a driver?


Phil


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

Will1977 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is there such a driver?
> 
> ...


Short Answer = NO!

Medium Answer = Maybe?

Long Answer = Sooner or later, probably later!

Driver will be marked "Vista 64" when they are available for 64 Bit Vista. Sorry to be a party pooper. :sigh:

HTH

Bill


----------

